# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Cùng ngắm cảnh đẹp ở Đà Nẵng

## yeuhanoi

Các bạn cùng ngắm những bức ảnh chụp cảnh đẹp tại Đà nẵng nhé.


Bán đảo Sơn Trà


Bãi biển Nam Ô nhìn từ đèo Hải Vân


Bên bờ sông Hoài ở Hội An


Cầu tàu ở Sơn Trà


Đón bình minh trên biển Bắc Mỹ An


Biển Đà Nẵng về trưa màu xanh ngọc bích


Buổi chiều trên bãi biển Thanh Bình


Đường Bạch Đằng dẫn đến cầu quay sông Hàn về đêm


Trên đồi Vọng Nguyệt


Cảnh Bà Nà nhìn từ cáp treo xuống


Cáp treo Bà Nà


Ngôi chùa trên biển 


Một ngôi chùa trên Cù Lao Chàm


Triển lãm tượng đá dọc bờ sông, đường Bạch Đằng Tây



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Đà Nẵng xa xôi...

----------


## vemaybay1990

mình đã có dịp vào Thành phố Đà Nẵng và ngắm cảnh Ngũ Hành Sơn với bao ấn tượng khi vào hang được thỏa sức tưởng tượng ra các hình tượng như Tôn Ngộ Không, Hằng Nga, con hạc...Chỉ tiếc là không được đi xem cù quay vì con gái ngại đi đêm.hi

----------

